# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Ticwatch 2, interactive smartwatch, Mobvoi, Beijing, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Mobvoi

mobvoi.com/eu/types/wearable

"Ticwatch 2: The Most Interactive Smartwatch" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Ticwatch 2 live on Kickstarter!

Published on Jul 26, 2016




> The Most Interactive Smartwatch. Intuitive Interaction. Lifestyle Convenience. Unique Ticwear OS. Innovative Design.

----------


## Airicist

TicWatch S Unboxing | Best value sports smartwatch?

Published on Jun 6, 2018




> Following our Ticwatch E coverage, we now unbox the Ticwatch S (or Ticwatch Sport), a €199 smartwatch boasting strong specs for the price.
> 
> The Ticwatch S is similar to the Ticwatch E in most respects, although the more sporty design is certainly stand-out. GPS is built into the watch strap and the Ticwatch S supports full Android Wear OS functionality.
> 
> You can buy this funky Glacier model - as well as the Knight and Aurora models - via Ticwatch's online store here in the UK.

----------


## Airicist

TicWatch C2+ review

Aug 11, 2020

----------

